# CigarFest 2007



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

:woohoo: 
Coming SOON!. Only 98 days until 2000 cigar-smoking, scotch-tasting, raffle-entering, BBQ pig roast eating BOTLs descend into Split Rock Resort in lake Harmony Pa. It will be bigger than last year and I have it marked on my calendar. Gonna make it a family weekend (Hershey Park and Outlet malls are near by) . There is a Golf Tourney Friday before the Event, and I'm thinking what a great way to start one of the coolest Cigar events around here (southern Pa). 
:woohoo: 

Anybody else thinking about coming? So far, a buddy ad his brother-in Law are coming, so I'll know 2 guys anyway... 
:banana: :beerchug: :banana: 

:smoke: :smoke: :smoke: :smoke: :smoke: :smoke: :smoke: :smoke: :smoke:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... ght=#33701

This sounds like the same event. :shock: 8) :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

The Cigarfest thread is in two places and I wanted to consolidate posts. SO...

*27 days to go!!* So far, I have heard from Anton and Madmike. I am staying with a friend and he and his Brother-in-Law is going, so...that looks like 5 so far...

We are going ot be in Harrisburg late Thursday night. I'm playing golf on Friday afternoon, but so far no plans for Friday night. Maybe a BBQ or something?? I'll talk to my buddy and see how things are stacking up. Saturday is the Cigarfest - starts at 2PM ends at 6PM. Maybe we can meet for Lunch or something before heading in..Sunday is a Hershey Park day for my Daughter's B day. Just throwing out some ideas. We'll head back home Monday or early Tues.

Yah baby, cigars, food, friends and rollercoasters - all in one weekend! CAn't beat that with a stick!

Have I missed anyone? Anybody else gonna make??


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

it's just under 2 hours from my house, so me and a buddy are heading up that morning and coming back late that night.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> it's just under 2 hours from my house, so me and a buddy are heading up that morning and coming back late that night.


 :sad: I wish I could party with you...... maybe next year... ?

Take LOADS of photos guys! And of couse have babes in them if possiable.... :lol:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> :sad: I wish I could party with you...... maybe next year... ?
> 
> Take LOADS of photos guys! And of couse have babes in them if possiable.... :lol:


QFT! I'll be there next year


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

if more CR's go next year, I'll buckle up and stay for the night. There are a few people here I wouldn't mind having a few beverages with. And by a few I mean close the bar.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

*17 days*

and I really need to make some room in my humi.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> 17 days
> 
> and I really need to make some room in my humi.


13 days and counting...I'm on the fence..either make room or buy another to fill up...Hmmmmm decisions decisions :hmm:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

3 days 5 hours...

if anyone wants to meet up there, send me a PM and I'll give you my cell.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I should be arriving at Cigarfest in about 12 hours. Sure, it doesn't start till 2, but I have a cooler of beer and a nice selection of cigars that say the parking lot is the prime pre-game location.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Anton said:


> I should be arriving at Cigarfest in about 12 hours. Sure, it doesn't start till 2, but I have a cooler of beer and a nice selection of cigars that say the parking lot is the prime pre-game location.


Have a great time and take lots of piturs of all the hot girls 8) and dont get arrested !!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

Have a great time at the CigarFest this weekend guys. While you are there I will be at the FruhlingFest. Spring Fest in Germany. Alot of beer drinking and fun. Will be having a few sticks also. Pix's to come of the event.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

I forgot to say that these guys are going along to the fest too. 



Trying more of Brian's package.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

got some pictures from Cigarfest, including a few of Sparhawk, some Flavorettes and the booty we all walked away with.

http://picasaweb.google.com/anton73/Cigarfest2007


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Anton said:


> got some pictures from Cigarfest, including a few of Sparhawk, some Flavorettes and the booty we all walked away with.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/anton73/Cigarfest2007


Hell Yeah Anton Way to go !!!!! Nice pictures I am going for sure next year 8) , and i am leaving the wife at home !!!!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

total cigar pickup was 47 because I smoked 3 there (1 CAO Maduro, 1 Padilla, 1 RP Sun Grown)

Not a bad deal for $90 when you factor in the humi, ashtray, gym bag, poster and food and booze for the day.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

That is a Steal.....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

me and Sparhawk


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice pic of you with the flavourettes, BIG smile. :twisted: :twisted: 
Good deal too. Bad I missed it. :mad2: :mad2: :bawling:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

didier said:


> Nice pic of you with the flavourettes, BIG smile. :twisted: :twisted:
> Good deal too. Bad I missed it. :mad2: :mad2: :bawling:


yes. Kinda hard not to smile in that situation


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

also, CI has a nice offer for those of you who missed the herf.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prod ... =SP-CIEG23

contains most of the freebies we got.


----------



## dullard (Jan 25, 2006)

Was a damn good time. Was nice to meet Sparhawk and can't wait until next year!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Dullard speaks!

pimpin' aint easy dog!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> me and Sparhawk


*THAT is a freaking cool photo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

You guys are lucky :lol: those girls even looked happy to be there :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

thehat101 said:


> You guys are lucky :lol: those girls even looked happy to be there :lol:


I hear they get paid very well

8)


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I hate you guys.... :???:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> I hate you guys.... :???:


Yeah..... what Ice said....... you little ****ers..... (Opps... that was my outside voice!) sorry....

NOT REALLY>...... You should be ashamed... having such a good time without us....

NOW!!! I know what it's like when you all look at the LSB photos.....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

hopefully you will remember this feeling next year and make the trek up north for Cigarfest 08.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

> NOW!!! I know what it's like when you all look at the LSB photos.....


OK LSB is great Mike but ...Flavourette Mike Flavourette. :bowdown: 
:hmm: Do you think they can be here for our next LSB ?????


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Anton said:


> hopefully you will remember this feeling next year and make the trek up north for Cigarfest 08.


O trust me I will for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Man, that looks sweet! Nice job!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Anton said:


> didier said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic of you with the flavourettes, BIG smile. :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


You got the Travolta smile going on there Anton. Kinda look like him in that pix's. Glad you all had a good time. More pix's please.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yo Anton!!!! I just picked this up on another website. This rat bastard is moving in on your chicas. We should break his FN knee caps 8)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

What a disappointment...as you guys can SEE...they didn't have the cigar-loaded boots this year...they have just a large buckle....You know...boots...the long white things covering their legs...

guys?? GUYS?? is this thing on???


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> O trust me I will for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WOO HOO! More BOTL's next year! Maybe we should invest in a tent and bring a grill....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

You've got to be shitting me...this thing was less than 2 hours from me and I had no idea  Looks like you guys had an awesome time!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

CRider said:


> You've got to be shitting me...this thing was less than 2 hours from me and I had no idea  Looks like you guys had an awesome time!


then I guess we will be seeing you next year. I'm planning on going for a full weekend. Bring the wife and the child that is on the way. Beautifull place up there.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Depending on when it is, I'll be up for at least a day I'm sure. Do they have family oriented stuff going on as well?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

CRider said:


> Depending on when it is, I'll be up for at least a day I'm sure. Do they have family oriented stuff going on as well?


It's usually early May.

The event itself is for smokers, but that is only 4 hours. The resort has all kinds of stuff like indoor/outdoor pools, golf, mini golf, horseback riding, hiking and all kinds of stuff.

Here's a link to the resort. http://www.splitrockresort.com/


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Hershey Park is south about an hour or so, Lancaster is a couple of hours away as well as Strassburg (a GREAT train museum). That whole area of Pa is a great place to take the family and relax for a couple of days. 

Two years running it has been the first week in May as Anton said. Start making plans now!


----------

